# Welcome



## Juan Pablo González

This forum is provided to post questions about Excel in different languages than English.

Please understand that there isn't ANY guarantee that there is a person who can answer your question in your own language, but do post anyway, maybe there is !


----------



## Almas

*COOOOOL*

Hi Homy ,


good news!!

but what  about Arabic   :wink: 


شكرا   meaning   Thanks  
Almas


----------



## ozer24

hi , everybody
so dont in turkish


----------



## Aladin Akyurek

> hi , everybody
> so dont in turkish



I'm not getting what you're saying. Turkce de dene istersen...


----------



## Haluk

heh heh heee.... Aladin, her zamanki gibi formundasın yine


----------



## erik.van.geit

Een berichtje om je te vertellen dat je hier eventueel in het Nederlands terecht kan. Ook de wereldvermaarde Aladin Akyurek schijnt Nederlands te spreken.   De vraag blijft natuurlijk of we net weten wat jij zal vragen. 
Je kan altijd proberen 

Ce petit message pour vous rassurer qu'il y a des membres qui maîtrisent le français  :wink:
Hm, maîtriser c'est beaucoup dit. En plus c'est pas sûr qu'on soit doué pour la partie Excel sur laquelle vous allez poser votre question  
Enfin vous pouvez toujours essayer


----------



## Stormseed

hmmm...

bade achhe log yahan par vartaalaap kar rahe hain. oonche log oonchi pasand.


----------



## Colo

Testing if Japanese Font works.

日本語漢字やひらがな、カタカナでの投稿テストです。


EDIT: WOW! PERFECT!! (^^ /


----------



## riaz

Hello you lovely admin people

How about a poll to see how many languages can actually be assisted in?  You could start me off with Urdu, Hindi and Gujarati.  I could do French, but would defer to the francophones and step in with my pidgeon french if there is no one else around.


----------



## Sal Paradise

Spanish seems to be covered, as does French, Hindi and Turkish. I'm guessing that Flemish/Dutch is covered by Erik Van Geit, and it seems as if Colo is able to speak Japanese. Perhaps a list of languages covered with speakers of the language next to it could be added as a sticky? That way if someone has a question, they can direct it to the forum and possibly send a PM to that member?


----------



## Juan Pablo González

This forum is provided to post questions about Excel in different languages than English.

Please understand that there isn't ANY guarantee that there is a person who can answer your question in your own language, but do post anyway, maybe there is !


----------



## Colo

Thanks for your post Sal.
Yea, Japanese is my main language. 



> Perhaps a list of languages covered with speakers of the language next to it could be added as a sticky?



I would agree. It sounds very handy for someone has a question.


----------



## Colo

And one more thing.

I have a suggestion that runs the "Questions in Other Languages Forum" more effectively.
As far as I know, there are many Japanese Excel users who have question. But they tend to close their browser if the information is written in English.
So I think that we should've a help document for Registration written in each languages so that non English native visitors can easyly be a members of MrExcel.com.

How do you think, all?


----------



## Sal Paradise

And you're in my neck of the woods too -- I live in Sannomiya.

At any rate, here's a list of who is available so far:
MemberLanguage(s)PidginJuan Pablo GonzalezSpanish*Aladin AkyurekTurkish*erik.van.geitFlemish, Dutch*StormseedHindi*Greg TrubySpanish*ColoJapanese*riazUrdu, Hindi, GujaratiFrenchSal ParadiseJapaneseFrench, Spanish


----------



## Greg Truby

Colo said:


> I have a suggestion that runs the "Questions in Other Languages Forum" more effectively.
> 
> As far as I know, there are many Japanese Excel users who have question. But they tend to close their browser if the information is written in English.
> 
> So I think that we should've a help document for Registration written in each languages so that non English native visitors can easyly be a members of MrExcel.com.
> 
> How do you think, all?


 
Masaru-san,

Did you send a PM with your idea to Suat or Tracy?


----------



## Colo

Greg Truby said:


> Masaru-san,
> 
> Did you send a PM with your idea to Suat or Tracy?



Hi Greg,

Not yet. It was off the top of my head.
I'll be writing about this tracy.


----------



## Von Pookie

Hi Colo! 

One thing we could try as a simple add-on to your suggestion would be to list the each language--in that language--under the forum name on the index page. 

So instead of 'Spanish' it would be 'Español,' 'French' would be 'Français' and so on. Of course, I would need some help/input from others as to the correct phrase and spelling. I'm also not sure if Japanese characters would display correctly but I figure it's worth a try.


----------



## yytsunamiyy

Well, let me weigh in with German - Deutsch.


----------



## Sal Paradise

Japanese characters do display correctly:
日本語

Just use those. Copy-paste should be fine.


----------



## fairwinds

Feel free to write me up for Swedish, Norwegian and Danish.


----------



## riaz

اردو = Urdu
हिन्दी = Hindi
ગુજરાતી = Gujarati


----------



## Juan Pablo González

This forum is provided to post questions about Excel in different languages than English.

Please understand that there isn't ANY guarantee that there is a person who can answer your question in your own language, but do post anyway, maybe there is !


----------



## Jon von der Heyden

Put me down for Afrikaans. 
Have we ever received a question in Afrikaans?  Not likely!


----------



## RoryA

I can probably do French. (and pidgin English).


----------



## Domski

I'm afraid conversational French is about my limit but I can also translate northern English if any of you southerners are having difficulty understanding what someone from above Watford Gap is gibbering on about


----------



## Sal Paradise

*Juan Pablo Gonzalez*: Spanish (Español)
*Aladin Akyurek*: Turkish, Dutch (Türkçe, Nederlands)
*erik.van.geit*: Flemish, Dutch, French (Vlaams, Nederlands)
*Stormseed*: Hindi (हिन्दी)
*Greg Truby*: Spanish, (reads) Portuguese & French (Español, Português, Français)
*Colo*: Japanese (日本語)
*riaz*: Urdu, Hindi, Gujarati, French (اردو, हिन्दी ,ગુજરાતી , Français)
*Sal Paradise*: Japanese, French, Spanish (日本語, Français, Español)
*yytsunamiyy*: German (Deutsch)
*fairwinds*: Swedish, Norwegian, Danish (Svenska, Norsk, Dansk)
*Jon von der Heyden*: Afrikaans (Afrikaans)
*rorya*: French (Français)
*Domski*: French (Français)


----------



## faizee

is there any one who can help me in Urdu language?


----------



## Jon von der Heyden

Try riaz


> *riaz*: Urdu, Hindi, Gujarati, French (اردو, हिन्दी ,ગુજરાતી , Français)


----------



## Robert Mika

I hope this tread is stil alive. 

Any question in Polish, feel free to ask.

Polish fonts do not work.
Is the anyway to fix that?


----------



## Greg Truby

Normally any Windows fonts work.  As you can see, we'll display Arabic, Japanese and Thai.  So I don't know why Polish wouldn't work.  You might play around in the test forum.


----------



## leezhihong

*有汉语就好了*

要是有汉语就不错啊多一种交流方式


----------



## Sal Paradise

*Re: 有汉语就好了*

I'm not positive, but I think lee zhihong is volunteering to do it in Chinese.

(Simplified Chinese I think)

leezhihong:
你能閱讀傳統的中國嗎？


----------



## Juan Pablo González

This forum is provided to post questions about Excel in different languages than English.

Please understand that there isn't ANY guarantee that there is a person who can answer your question in your own language, but do post anyway, maybe there is !


----------



## Greg Truby

Sal Paradise said:


> ...I think lee zhihong is volunteering to do it in Chinese.


 
Even though the Google Language tool's translation was a little dodgy, that does seem to be the gist of it, yes.


----------



## leezhihong

*Re: 有汉语就好了*

能啊，你懂繁体汉字？厉害。


----------



## maninweb

Hi zusammen...

falls jemand mal Unterstützung in Deutsch brauchen sollte; 
gerne engagiere ich mich da, so gut wie es geht.

Grüße 
-------------------------------------------------------
Hi there...

if someone needs help in German, feel free to ask.

Regards


----------



## thunder_anger

Me For Arabic

إن شاء الله أنا سأقوم بالرد على الأسئلة باللغة العربية إن استطعت
وإن لم استطع سأقوم بالترجمة الى الانجليزية وسؤال المتخصصين


----------



## Muhammadsolomon

السلام عليكم 
أنا إن شاء الله فى خدمة أى شخص للرد بلغة الضاد


----------



## Sal Paradise

*Juan Pablo Gonzalez*: Spanish (Español)
*Aladin Akyurek*: Turkish, Dutch (Türkçe, Nederlands)
*erik.van.geit*: Flemish, Dutch, French (Vlaams, Nederlands)
*Stormseed*: Hindi (हिन्दी)
*Greg Truby*: Spanish, (reads) Portuguese & French (Español, Português, Français)
*Colo*: Jaƿanese (日本語)
*riaz*: Urdu, Hindi, Gujarati, French (اردو, हिन्दी ,ગુજરાતી , Français)
*Sal Paradise*: Jaƿanese, French, Spanish (日本語, Français, Español)
*yytsunamiyy*: German (Deutsch)
*fairwinds*: Swedish, Norwegian, Danish (Svenska, Norsk, Dansk)
*Jon von der Heyden*: Afrikaans (Afrikaans)
*rorya*: French (Français)
*Domski*: French (Français)
*leezhihong*: Chinese (中国語, 中國語)
*maninweb*: German (Deutsch)
*thunder_anger*: Arabic (العربية)
*Muhammadsolomon*: Arabic? (العربية)
*Robert Mika*: Polish (Polski)

I think the above list should be regularly updated with when each members has last been online, and whether or not people are willing to accept PMs from folks who have issues since this forum receives decidedly less traffic.

And someone please get the foreign administrators to unfilter the word Jaƿanese (I am currently using a funky ascii character for the P)


----------



## TURKEY

Merhaba, Türkiye' den aranıza katıldım. Forumdan yararlanmak için sorumu türkçe sorabilir miyim?
Hello from Turkey joined the Bank. Forum to benefit from Turkish Can I ask my question?
My message to Turkish English Google translation took advantage of during dialing. I apologize if None


----------



## Aladin Akyurek

TURKEY said:


> Merhaba, Türkiye' den aranıza katıldım. Forumdan yararlanmak için sorumu türkçe sorabilir miyim?
> Hello from Turkey joined the Bank. Forum to benefit from Turkish Can I ask my question?
> My message to Turkish English Google translation took advantage of during dialing. I apologize if None



Yes, you can try Turkish. Some folks crossing the place might want to take up the query.


----------



## bschwartz

Very timely for Turkey to be joining the Forum...


----------



## loubla

はじめまして。ぼくはルブランです。にほんごはすこしはなします。かいてください。じゃまた。


----------



## Juan Pablo González

This forum is provided to post questions about Excel in different languages than English.

Please understand that there isn't ANY guarantee that there is a person who can answer your question in your own language, but do post anyway, maybe there is !


----------



## loubla

Sal Paradise said:


> And someone please get the foreign administrators to unfilter the word Jaƿanese (I am currently using a funky ascii character for the P)



Is　the　word　jaｐanese　blocked?


----------



## loubla

Sal Paradise said:


> whether or not people are willing to accept PMs from folks who have issues since this forum receives decidedly less traffic.



I would assume anyone using the forum would be willing to accept PMs... Is this correct?


----------



## Jon von der Heyden

Nope!  Questions must be asked in the public forum, not by PM.  I don't moderate this forum so I won't comment on PM's here, but certainly a no-no addressing questions via PM.  The forum exists to serve every member, taking questions "offline" isn't in the spirit of the forum.


----------



## loubla

What I meant to say is that since the personal messaging facility exists, shouldn't that mean that as a condition of signing up to the forum, you agree that you can be personally messaged?


----------



## Aladin Akyurek

loubla said:


> What I meant to say is that since the personal messaging facility exists, shouldn't that mean that as a condition of signing up to the forum, you agree that you can be personally messaged?



It is up to the user whether s/he accepts PM's from other users. Not a necessary condition of being a user (member).


----------



## Dharmalingam

Let me check for the Tamil font.

 யாதும் ஊரே யாவரும் கேளிர் -நன்றி Meaning im a world citizen every one are my friend.

Working perfectly.

Thanks,
Dharma.


----------



## majid_mx4

I am from IRAN and My language is Persian (Farsi)

بنده نیز حاضرم که به زبان فارسی جواب گوی سوالات اکسلی شما باشم ( البته در حد توان) که جای این زبان در میان زبانهای دیگر نیز خالی نباشد

با تشکر​Meaning : I am ready to answer any excel question in my  language .

It  seems there is not any Problem with Persian font.
with many thanks


----------



## majid_mx4

majid_mx4 said:


> I am from IRAN and My language is Persian (Farsi)
> 
> بنده نیز حاضرم که به زبان فارسی جواب گوی سوالات اکسلی شما باشم ( البته در حد توان) که جای این زبان در میان زبانهای دیگر نیز خالی نباشد
> 
> با تشکر​Meaning : I am ready to answer any excel question in my  language .
> 
> It  seems there is not any Problem with Persian font.
> with many thanks



Re: Welcome 



•Juan Pablo Gonzalez: Spanish (Español)
•Aladin Akyurek: Turkish, Dutch (Türkçe, Nederlands)
•erik.van.geit: Flemish, Dutch, French (Vlaams, Nederlands)
•Stormseed: Hindi (हिन्दी)
•Greg Truby: Spanish, (reads) Portuguese & French (Español, Português, Français)
•Colo: Jaƿanese (日本語)
•riaz: Urdu, Hindi, Gujarati, French (اردو, हिन्दी ,ગુજરાતી , Français)
•Sal Paradise: Jaƿanese, French, Spanish (日本語, Français, Español)
•yytsunamiyy: German (Deutsch)
•fairwinds: Swedish, Norwegian, Danish (Svenska, Norsk, Dansk)
•Jon von der Heyden: Afrikaans (Afrikaans)
•rorya: French (Français)
•Domski: French (Français)
•leezhihong: Chinese (中国語, 中國語)
•maninweb: German (Deutsch)
•thunder_anger: Arabic (العربية)
•Muhammadsolomon: Arabic? (العربية)
•Robert Mika: Polish (Polski)
•Majid_mx4(Majid Mir):Persian(Farsi)


----------



## deletedalien

Hi there i can help with spanish 

let me check my spanish font

Hola aqui con ayuda en español

works perfectly LOL!!! :D


----------



## DocAElstein

Hi there i can try to help  in German, being English, but living in Germany for more years than I like to remember!

Hi ich kann, Versuchs mindestens, euch mit Deutsch zu Hilfen. Bin eine Engländer, wohn ja aber in Deutschland zeit mehr Jahr die ich gerne erinnern mag!
Alan


----------



## Juan Pablo González

This forum is provided to post questions about Excel in different languages than English.

Please understand that there isn't ANY guarantee that there is a person who can answer your question in your own language, but do post anyway, maybe there is !


----------



## ootkhopdi

how can i type in other languages???


----------



## ootkhopdi

How can i use in hindi


----------



## Joe4

If you are unable to type the question directly in here from your computer, maybe try typing up the question in some program where you have access to the Hindi character set, and then copy and paste it here?


----------



## ootkhopdi

/kU;okn~!!!/kU;okn~!!!

Sorry Joe4
i paste Thanks in Hindi Fonts ,after typing it in MS Word..

But it show like this..

. I think i want to type in roman hindi..

Dhanyavad....


----------



## ootkhopdi

Hello Riaz.. can you tell me how...


----------



## madhanji

Hi to All forum Members, i am new to this forum and make a fun and learning EXCEL skills with forum members Help...

Thanks to all members & Seniors in advance. 

Madhan


----------



## TUY

谢谢


----------



## Colo

Posting test in Japanese. こんにちは。


----------



## TUY

Colo said:


> Posting test in Japanese. こんにちは。


おはよう


----------

